# Pissed at Shiawassee



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and as far as official card, being its open registration i don't know how anyone could write you a ticket if you left the same information that is on the cards at the registration box. If you really think it through, DNR officer would literally have to be die hard to write that ticket.....specially when you could argue you were being denied access to public resource because of DNR's doing.


I agree. I definitely wouldn't have called it quits and went home over something silly like this. I understand her concern but you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and as far as official card, being its open registration i don't know how anyone could write you a ticket if you left the same information that is on the cards at the registration box. If you really think it through, DNR officer would literally have to be die hard to write that ticket.....specially when you could argue you were being denied access to public resource because of DNR's doing.


Thanks. Any chance you have a blank card you can take a photo of and message to me? That way I can just print that and use that next time.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> I agree. I definitely wouldn't have called it quits and went home over something silly like this. I understand her concern but you have to draw the line somewhere.


Ended up doing a lot of scouting. Found the pullovers and blinds I wasn't already familiar with and added their way points into my GPS. Then fixed two of my treestands on my dads property. All and all productive day but missed out on the hunt.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Contact Barb Avers with DNR. She promotes the managed waterfowl hunting areas. I'll bet she'd like to hear your story. [email protected]


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

There, their, and they're.

It would seem that a printable card on the DNR Shiawassee website would suffice.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> There, their, and they're.....



View attachment 225061


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

just ducky said:


> View attachment 225061


Ooopsy....was that in poor taste????


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

just ducky said:


> Ooopsy....was that in poor taste????


Will be a helpful public service announcement to few folks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TNL said:


> There, their, and they're.
> 
> It would seem that a printable card on the DNR Shiawassee website would suffice.


having a simple sign in and out for open registration events would be great and pretty simple but....in today's bureaucracy probably easier to find bigfoot first.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Spoke with the DNR and with the St Charles office folks today. Just an FYI you are *not* legal if you create your own card and do run the risk of getting a ticket.

Secondly, they refilled the boxes this morning (I called to confirm this at 9ish) and by 4:30pm this afternoon all the hunter registration cards were gone (I stopped by after work). I was fortunate enough to find a group of guys doing construction in the office and they got me some cards. If you guys are reading: Thanks guys!

Thirdly, there are two cards you have to fill out. One is the registration card (blue) and the other is your permit card (green for teal and white for goose). The blue one gets filled out before your hunt and dropped in the box at the office. The green or white ones go with you into the fields and need to be returned when done with your hunt.

Fourth, the DNR said they would be contacting the CO for the area and the RAP line. I didn't realize rap could be used for non poaching matters. But the stealing of cards is not legal and will hopefully be more closely monitored. Unfortunately they can not staff that area 24/7 so there needs to be a better solution. I offered a few suggestions but it all has to go through the Lansing office. I was told this is a chronic problem. It's obvious there needs to be a better system.

Lastly, I encourage you to call the DNR office if you have issues with missing cards. They told me to do so if the issue arises again. They said you can also call the Bay City branch if St Charles is closed.

St Charles office (989)865-6211


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lol canned answer. i've been complaining about the remote permit system for years. opening day of bow season years ago the checkstation was closed and guys were stopping all day to get permits....non were there. Filling out a post card with the exact same information (registration) and dropping in box is no different then using their "official card"....whoever works the station can transfer that info onto a real card in the morning when they open. simple solution to a nagging problem. stupid. bureaucracy at its finest.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

when you think about the logistics behind it. if you get checked in the field. all that happens is CO checks your card to see if you have one...then checks the station to make sure you registered. If you registered at the station, i fail to see the inadequacy of my suggestion. Now lets get deeper and wonder why they even require a permit at all for early season? the main reason is to log hours of use.??? what other purpose does it serve? They aren't controlling the amount of hunters on the system to maintain a quality hunt (original reason for draw system/managed area).


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol canned answer. i've been complaining about the remote permit system for years. opening day of bow season years ago the checkstation was closed and guys were stopping all day to get permits....non were there. Filling out a post card with the exact same information (registration) and dropping in box is no different then using their "official card"....whoever works the station can transfer that info onto a real card in the morning when they open. simple solution to a nagging problem. stupid. bureaucracy at its finest.





Shiawassee_Kid said:


> when you think about the logistics behind it. if you get checked in the field. all that happens is CO checks your card to see if you have one...then checks the station to make sure you registered. If you registered at the station, i fail to see the inadequacy of my suggestion. Now lets get deeper and wonder why they even require a permit at all for early season? the main reason is to log hours of use.??? what other purpose does it serve? They aren't controlling the amount of hunters on the system to maintain a quality hunt (original reason for draw system/managed area).


Agree on all fronts. The system is broken and doesn't work. There needs to be a revamp. Good luck finding the right person to make those changes though.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Ooopsy....was that in poor taste????


someone somewhere is probably offended


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ash said:


> Spoke with the DNR and with the St Charles office folks today. Just an FYI you are *not* legal if you create your own card and do run the risk of getting a ticket.
> 
> Secondly, they refilled the boxes this morning (I called to confirm this at 9ish) and by 4:30pm this afternoon all the hunter registration cards were gone (I stopped by after work). I was fortunate enough to find a group of guys doing construction in the office and they got me some cards. If you guys are reading: Thanks guys!
> 
> ...


What would the offense be if someone did feel the need to ticket you for their short comings? What a crock. The simple solutions seems to be an online printable version that one could print out on their own. Not even sure how that would be complicated to implement.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> What would the offense be if someone did feel the need to ticket you for their short comings? What a crock. The simple solutions seems to be an online printable version that one could print out on their own. Not even sure how that would be complicated to implement.


don't even need it online. just need a sign up sheet outside the station. permit cards are like for 1980's before cell phones. you tell me the CO can't take a picture of the signup sheet and then go out? he starts at the checkstation 90% of the time anyways.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> don't even need it online. just need a sign up sheet outside the station. permit cards are like for 1980's before cell phones. you tell me the CO can't take a picture of the signup sheet and then go out? he starts at the checkstation 90% of the time anyways.


That would work too. Surely a better could be easily put in place.


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> What would the offense be if someone did feel the need to ticket you for their short comings? What a crock. The simple solutions seems to be an online printable version that one could print out on their own. Not even sure how that would be complicated to implement.


Hunting without a permit.. But really I don't think it would even be close to being enforceable. I really don't care what the guy at the check station says. They can't write tickets they are biologist not leo's. If they don't provide proper permits they can't keep you out. Its public land. If the office was open and you didn't stop and get a permit. Then I could see it being enforced. But in Ash's case not a chance!


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Lurker said:


> someone somewhere is probably offended



I'M OFFENED!! I don't like coffee!!!


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Why even fill out a card? Call a hotline and leave your info on a answering machine or voicemail, then report your kill later.


----------

